# faster way to post a "snip" - windows 7



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I see some lookers but no takers. Maybe I'm not as dumb as I feel when working with this stuff.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

must be an easier way. I'll have an answer for you at 4pm when my son gets home from school. He has had that version since the trial version came out. So he has been playingi around with it for almost a yr.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

What have I done said:


> must be an easier way. I'll have an answer for you at 4pm when my son gets home from school. He has had that version since the trial version came out. So he has been playingi around with it for almost a yr.


I love it. This is when we realize that technology has passed us by; when we wait for our kids to show us how to do something with the latest and greatest appliance/tool/program/etc.

gotta love it.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to laugh at the way we jump all over the latest technology. We can't yet even fully utilize the old stuff, let alone figure out the new. But "Gotta have it!"

Reminds me of the two guys walking down the railroad tracks together. 
First guys says, "See my new flash?", proudly displaying a shiny new watch on his wrist.
Second guy, "Yeah, sho is purty! What time is it?"
First guy, looking down at the watch, "Well, it's.... Uh, it's....."
Then shoving the watch up under the other guy's nose, he declares "THERE it is!"
His friend hesitates a second, then replies, "Yeah, it sho is!"

How many times has Microsoft seen us coming down those same railroad tracks... from miles away. Year after year... version after version. Yet we continue to clamor to shove our cash into Bill's hands. "Who cares if it doesn't work any better than any of the other releases of windows? It's NEW!"


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

sorry for the delay. we got new cell phones today and the kid had to show me that 1st.

onto the SNIP

click on START button type in SNIP then enter 

everything washes away except for the snip window click and drag what you want a picture of

then let go,

then go to FILE then SAVE AS

try that!

hope it helps. Im still using XP so that was all greek to me


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for the help.

didn't help though. I can get that far but what that does is save it to a file or you can actually e-mail the snip from that point rather than saving it.

even when I save it, for some reason the file is still not attachable (for me anyway to my posts here this site (or any other forum for that matter).

maybe it will just take some time playing with the program to find a shortcut for the process.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Nap,
On the "Save As", is there a choice for a different file type? Maybe the default choice is not what you're needing? Just a guess.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Willie T said:


> Nap,
> On the "Save As", is there a choice for a different file type? Maybe the default choice is not what you're needing? Just a guess.


yes

png

html

gif 

and jpg


tried them all. I'll have to get serious and do some research into it.

thanks for the thought and have a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

Help me understand what exactly you are trying to do - are you taking a screen shot? I.e., does it have to be a .PDF or can it be something else?

There are certainly a couple of options - side note, do you have Microsoft OneNote by chance?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

80HD said:


> Help me understand what exactly you are trying to do - are you taking a screen shot? I.e., does it have to be a .PDF or can it be something else?
> 
> There are certainly a couple of options - side note, do you have Microsoft OneNote by chance?


often it is a PDF but not always.

What I do is bring up the snipping tool and surround what I want to snip. Then, when I want to save it, I have the option of PNG, single file HTML (MHT), GIF, or JPEG.


so, I save it to documents but when I go there, I cannot do anything with it.


I have tried all the file types available. 

One note; I use Open Office instead of Word. Not sure if that is the problem when saving in the "single file HTML (MHT)" or not. I get several pages of gibberish (to me anyway) and nothing like what I snipped.


the bottom line is:

what I want to be able to do is snip something and hopefully insert it into either a post in forums such as here or put it into an e-mail without first e-mailing it to me and then forwarding.

One thing I did notice; when I e-mailed to myself, I was able to copy and paste into a forum post and I could see it. When I returned at a later time or date, it showed the "broken graphic" symbol.

and unless MS OneNote came in Win 7, I don't have it.


strangely enough, I had the same problem (with disappearing graphics) when I posted a drawing I made and put it into a post by copying and pasting. Any thoughts?


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

*You could try this:*

For forums that allow direct upload of images, this tool should work. For others, you may have to host the image and then hotlink it.

http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html

It works wonderfully in XP, I assume it will work in 7 (have not tried it yet).

Once you install it, you will want to set it on "Any Rect. Area" and then click "Snap any area"

Just click save, and upload the file into your post. You can do this with absolutely anything on your screen, regardless of pdf, etc.

It defaults to .bmp, switch it to .jpg if you like. (Recommended)

Por ejemplo:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

whack me with a stick!!!!!!


for some dumb reason, I forgot about the attachment key (the paper clip) and was really trying to do this the hard way. I'll bet I would have not had those problems before if I was not such a dumb ass.

lets see if this works.


IT WORKS!!!.

Now, I'm going to have to find a place that does not have the upload images ability and see what happens.


----------

